# Tether sur iPad



## beR (30 Novembre 2011)

Je fais partie des heureux qui l'ont chargée hier, grâce à la communauté Mac
C'est nickel sur mon portable
Par contre je ne sais pas la faire fonctionner avec mon iPad
Quelqu'un aurait l'expérience
Merci


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2011)

Ce n'est pas possible. Il faut un câble et un logiciel sur le iPad. Logiciel qui n'existe pas


----------

